

Show HN: TruTrainer is 1:1 fitness on your iPhone - yoavanaki
http://www.trutrainerapp.com/createaccount/hackernews

======
yoavanaki
Hey there,

Yoav here. I do growth for TruTrainer. Chezki, our CEO, will also jump in if
you guys have questions! TruTrainer is an app that matches you with a personal
trainer on your iPhone. It lets you train on your own schedule and on a much
tighter budget, without sacrificing the motivation and professionalism a real
life trainer provides. We included a 1 month free trial for Hackers, which is
really rare in our space (our competitors give out 7 days, tops). Please check
it out and let us know what you think!

~~~
pbreit
Who are the trainers? What's the price?

~~~
yoavanaki
The trainers are all certified professionals, most of whom are living in the
US and doing some in-person work as well. Once you sign up, you get a list of
trainers to choose from according to their specialities, descriptions and
photos. The price for trainers varies, but it starts around 50$/month - much
cheaper than hiring an actual trainer at the gym!

